
Show HN: Hackerer.news - Group stories by tags (and day) - karmakaze
https://hackerer.news/
======
karmakaze
I've long since wanted to make it easier to find uncommon content on HN. Many
popular posts hide the less mainstream ones. Rather than complain, I made
Hackerer.news. It has also allowed me to spend less time on the site playing
dopamine roulette as it appears far more static when not sorted by age +
score.

The first version displayed two columns per day: Niche & Popular split by
number of votes. Both lists were still quite long and trending content still
shaded other posts.

This v2 update shows a single list of one day sectioned by tags. The tags were
manually[0] defined to separate out current trending content. Clicking on the
date cycles: today -> yesterday -> older. I expect to continually update the
tags to group frequent posts on trending topics.

Comments wanted and any/all feedback welcome.

[0] [https://gitlab.com/karmakaze/hackerer-
news/-/blob/master/src...](https://gitlab.com/karmakaze/hackerer-
news/-/blob/master/src/main.ts)

